# Driver and Wheel course



## Tpr.Orange (28 Feb 2004)

Hey all I was just wondering what i should be expecting for my first driver wheel course?

Im taking it and it starts in two weeks but i was kinda interested in fiding out what i should prepare for...

And information would be greatful thanks for your help


----------



## PteCamp (28 Feb 2004)

For the LSVW?
I finished mine back in December.
It wasn‘t to bad, 2 written tests, and so much driving it‘s almost bad..lol
Anyways, it‘s not to bad, just pay attention, and you‘ll do great..


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Feb 2004)

i think its lsvw mlvw and iltis


----------



## SpinDoc (29 Feb 2004)

How long is the course?  I don‘t think Iltis is even offered any more -- I haven‘t run the Iltis portion for the last 3 of 4 courses I ran.

I know there is a "March Break" course being run that is about a week long plus a weekend that is for the LSVW (seeing you are in the Toronto area).

The course would likely include a day of Defensive Driving Course (DDC), plus about two days‘ worth of learning about parts and characteristics of the vehicle.  There will be a written test called the Driver Information Test (DIT) that tests your knowledge about the rules of the road.  A practical test on the components that you learned in class.  Then it‘s off behind the wheel with an instructor.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Feb 2004)

yeah, think max relax. its not a hard course as long as you dont start goofing off.

should be some fun easy days pay.

just remember the ML can be a large vehicle if youre not used to it. if you are unsure of yourself on the civie streets dont be afraid to pass off to the instructor. better to look a little silly then to hit some poor civie car and kill the occupants.

anyways though, You will have fun, dont worry. but bring warm clothes for the ML part. most times you would be warmer sitting in a fridge.


----------



## meni0n (29 Feb 2004)

They still offer iltis courses? I thought they phased those out.


----------



## PteCamp (29 Feb 2004)

I think its been replaces with the new MilCots course...


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Feb 2004)

thats what i thought too.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Feb 2004)

i might be mistaken.... which is very possible
and i think your right cpl. thompson

It is the week long course friday till the saturday actually


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Feb 2004)

believe me i haven‘t been expecting any weapons....

Im a weapons tech so i think i can last the week without one.... hopefully


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Mar 2004)

my advice is if its in london familiarize yourself with the many Gentlemens clubs that the city has to offer.. just uh... dont be silly and get drunk and be late for curfew like a stupid young private recruit Thompson once did... at the age of 17 no less....

uh i mean.. hypothetically....


----------



## TNCOYBOY (1 Mar 2004)

Wel still use the Iltis as the Core vehicle for the LFC Dvr Wheel. And then a conversion for the LSVW and MLVW. Just remember the steering radius to a MLVW is 11m compared to the HLVW which is 10.45m...Ho-Ha!


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Mar 2004)

God I love the HLVW.....

Big loud and stinks of desiel.

Just like most of the truckers that drive em.


----------



## SpinDoc (1 Mar 2004)

Iltis, LSVW, OR the MLVW can all be used as the core veh -- it doesn‘t have to be the Iltis as the 1st veh.  I‘ve ran LSVW->Iltis->MLVW and LSVW->MLVW and one can run MLVW->LSVW also if so inclined (although I don‘t like having the ML as the first veh simply because I don‘t want to have to sign off on tons of paperwork on accidents).


----------



## Gooch (1 Mar 2004)

when i did mine it was ML then iltis .. and that was only a yr ago .. and they didn‘t even offer LS yes i know ... retarded ..


----------



## TNCOYBOY (1 Mar 2004)

Hmm.... intresting.... I bet CFSEL would like to hear that one... 


MSE Op‘s all the way....


33 SVC BN


----------



## SpinDoc (1 Mar 2004)

Believe it or not, the Armoured School is the "Centre of Excellence" currently responsible for the LFC Driver Wheeled series of courses.  CFSAL may conduct a lot of the courses, but the Armoured School wrote and organized a lot of the training plan currently in use.

And before you all say "wait, that doesn‘t make sense", you should consider that the course isn‘t necessarily FOR MSE Ops and that the Armoured folks actually do have some expertise (of sorts) on vehicles.  And to give credit where it‘s due, some of my very best driver instructors have been gunners, engineers, and infanteers.

You will get all sorts of arguments on whether or not it‘s smart/stupid to run a driver course as MLVW only or LSVW only or MLVW first or LSVW first or Iltis first, etc etc...  I like LSVW first because a) it‘s automatic transmission (given the choice between Iltis and LSVW) and b) it resembles civilian sized veh more so than MLVW so it‘s a better entry-level veh... but I have also heard arguements for having the MLVW first because a) it‘s automatic transmission and b) if you can drive an MLVW, you can practically drive anything smaller easily.

But since I get to choose which vehicle to teach first for my courses...


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by SpinDoc:
> [qb] Believe it or not, the Armoured School is the "Centre of Excellence" currently responsible for the LFC Driver Wheeled series of courses.  CFSAL may conduct a lot of the courses, but the Armoured School wrote and organized a lot of the training plan currently in use.
> 
> ...and that the Armoured folks actually do have some expertise (of sorts) on vehicles.  And to give credit where it‘s due, some of my very best driver instructors have been gunners, engineers, and infanteers.
> ...


SOME EXPERTISE?....Ever hear of CADMS course?

Watch what your saying....I‘ve seen LOTS of reserve course O try to run a course...only to go back to OUR setups for training.   

Regards


----------



## SpinDoc (2 Mar 2004)

Goodness gracious, I can‘t even say anything nice about the Armoured Corps as a Log without it being construed as an insult.    

And I run my crses as prescribed by what the Centre of Excellence suggests I do.  I have ran 4 serials within a 12 month period (show me a reg or res crse o who has done that recently) and received  Above Standard rating from an AITS visit... I can‘t be all that wrong on how I run the crse...   

And anyways, ALL the courseware that I use for LSVW Core -> MLVW Conversion comes from the Armoured School, so I don‘t know what you‘re fussing about Franko... I was merely trying to edu-ma-cate these troops about how there‘s more than one way to skin a driver wheeled kitty.   :akimbo:


----------



## Franko (3 Mar 2004)

Ummmmm.....Spin Doc...

I WAS JOKING...notice the big grin?   

As for conversion to MLVW...from what? 5ton has been out of the system for 14 years, oh how I miss that truck...  :warstory: 

Regards


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Mar 2004)

The 5-ton was a beast, and you could spread so much joy by using the Jake brake at 3:00 am going through a German Hamlet


----------



## Franko (3 Mar 2004)

You know it Colin!

Loved that Jacobe‘s brake, sometimes it was the only thing that would slow them down enough to stop, and gearing down in a panic to stop from crushing some civie‘s car.

Regards


----------



## TNCOYBOY (3 Mar 2004)

Those Eurpoean roads are nuts!!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Mar 2004)

I was teaching driving in a jeep, it was a hot day and we had the windshield down, we came up to a Y junction and I told the young kid driving to take the route of his choice, he choose the â Å“third alternativeâ ? and went straight, off the road and into the a bush which I think contained the entire population of Aphids for BC. After wiping the green withering mess from my mouth and eyes, I looked at him and asked why he did that? His response: â Å“I couldn't decide which way to goâ ? I failed him on the spot, if you can't make semi-intelligent decisions, you can't drive.

BC was a great place for driver course. After the drivers got used to their Gun Tractors we would take them up logging & powerline roads with switch backs. Nothing like backing around a corner with a 105mm howitzer in tow.


----------

